# Feedback about blauparts control arms



## luiscalpa (Nov 27, 2009)

I need a kit of control arms, and blauparts have one in a very good price. Does anybody can tell me how good this kit is.


----------



## luiscalpa (Nov 27, 2009)

Well apparently nobody have used this arm. I bought a kit from them so I will post my expirience with them.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I also put some on order since one of mine is starting to 'pop' a bit. 

I figured anything would be better than the cracking old ones.


----------



## gli_russell (Oct 12, 2004)

I have this whole front end kit on my 01 allroad over 30k ago and I have had no trouble what so ever. Good kit good folks.


----------



## luiscalpa (Nov 27, 2009)

I insltalled my new kit and its was very easy. All parts fits perfectly, and my allroad drives like new. Im very  
luis..........


----------

